# Radio Buttons - Wert SOFORT abschicken



## Eistee (24. November 2003)

Hi,
Ich hab ne kleine Frage zu radio-buttons.
Ich hab eine Reihe von radio-buttons mit Werten von "1" bis "5" (ähnlich denen hier in der Beitrags-Symbol Reihe).
Standardmässig ist keiner dieser Buttons aktiviert. Wenn der User aber jetzt z.B. den Button mit dem Wert "3" anklickt, so soll dieser Wert auch direkt an ein Script geschickt werden - wie stell ich das an?
Im Prinzip will ich einfach nur den submit-button umgehen.

Hoffe, ihr könnt mir da helfen.


----------



## xthetronx (24. November 2003)

Moin Eistee,

Indem Du z.B. JavaScript benutzt.
Hab´s nicht testen können, aber auf diese Weise funktioniert es.


```
<script language="javascript")
function abschicken(inhalt){
switch(abschicken) {
 case "Button1":
 alert("Radiobutton 1");
<!-- Alternativ natürlich andere Anweisungen -->
 break;
 case "Button2":
 alert("Radiobutton 2");
 break;
}
// -->
}
</script>

<input type="radio" name="Radiobutton" onMouseDown='javascript:abschicken(Button1)'>
<input type="radio" name="Radiobutton" onMouseDown='javascript:abschicken(Button2)'>
```

Gruß

Torsten


----------



## Sven Mintel (24. November 2003)

Oder so:
	
	
	



```
<form action="script.php">
<input type="radio" name="Knopf" value="1">
<input type="radio" name="Knopf" value="2">
<input type="radio" name="Knopf" value="3"onclick="this.form.submit()">
<input type="radio" name="Knopf" value="4">
<input type="radio" name="Knopf" value="5">
</form>
```


----------



## zeromancer (24. November 2003)

kleiner Fehler Kumpel 



```
<script language="javascript")
function abschicken(inhalt){

// --------------
switch(inhalt) {
//---------------

 case "Button1":
 alert("Radiobutton 1");
<!-- Alternativ natürlich andere Anweisungen -->
 break;
 case "Button2":
 alert("Radiobutton 2");
 break;
}
// -->
}
</script>

<input type="radio" name="Radiobutton" onMouseDown='javascript:abschicken(Button1)'>
<input type="radio" name="Radiobutton" onMouseDown='javascript:abschicken(Button2)'>
```


----------

